# sweet potato vs jacket potato



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

does any1 know the difference in cals and carbs etc between the 2.

I have looked all over the internet and keep finding different numbers etc.

thnks in advance hilly


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

intrested to know the answer to this...


----------



## mbpt (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet potato far lower GI than regular potatos surprisingly and much higher in fibre. thats about as much as i know, other than the sweet potato is not actually part of the potato family. can you think of a more boring fact than that?!?!


----------



## Jamesieboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Scr*w th calories - sweet potatoe!!!!!!!!!!!! Tastes great, loads of cottage cheese (imha there's healthy eating, and obsessive - big mac? sh*te! Healthy food -train hard, eat hard!!)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

sweet potato will also have more nutrients, less calories (i think), tastes nicer and is generally better for you

cut into wedges and sprinkle with rosemary and bake, or just nuke them in the microave for 10 minutes until soft, either way is delicious.

I like mashing them with avocado too...

i may be slightly biased as I hate regular potatoes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol i no they are tasty.

As i am dieting i need to confirm the cal and carb content per 100g as if i can have more g of sweet potatoe or jacket potato then i will go with that. every bite will count when im starving lol.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

baked potato per 100g is

p = 2.1g

c= 18g

f = 0.1

cals 79

sweet pot is per 100g

p = 1.2

c = 21.3

f = 0.3

cals 95

Sweet pot is better for dieting...imo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

superb mate thnks.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Which way do you guys cook your sweet potato?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

According to Encyclopedia of Foods: A Guide to Healthy Nutrition, three fourths of a cup of baked sweet potato contains:

155 calories,

5 grams of fiber,

36 grams of carbohydrate,

3 grams of protein and no fat.

Sweet potatoes are also a good source of vitamin A,

vitamin C,

and potassium.

100 grams of typical jacket potato (no filling) contains 198 calories / 198 kcal

Other nutritional information for jacket potato:

Protein: 4.29g

Fat: 0.1g

Carbohydrate: 46.06g

Sugar: 1.4g

Calcium: 34mg

Iron: 7.04mg

Potassium: 573mg

Sodium: 21mg

Zinc: 0.49mg

Selenium: 0.7 microgram

Vitamin C: 13.5mg

for more on jacket potatoes,see below:

http://www.great-workout.com/nutrition/vegetables/potato-nutrition-facts.cfm

as far as i know,they are both simple carbs sources,if in doubt keep it brown,i meant carb source,haha!!!!


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Give this a whirl.......................

*ingredients *


1 tablespoon olive oil

1/2 teaspoon paprika

6 to 8 sweet potatoes, sliced lengthwise into quarters


*preparation method*


 Preheat oven to 200 C / Gas mark 6. Lightly grease a baking tray, or line with baking parchment.

 In a large bowl, mix olive oil and paprika. Add sweet potato, and toss to coat. Place on the prepared baking tray.

 Bake 40 minutes in preheated oven. Best eaten at room temperature.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as i am dieting i have been spraying them with 1 cal spray then either paprika or salt/pepper and baking. very tasty


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Scoop out the insides, and mash them with 1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper and one clove of raw garlic (it'll spread out in the mash so don't worry about it being too strong). Then put back in the skins.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I leave the skin on when mashing sweet spuds. They are great as wedges also.

I'd guess they are favoured over regular spuds due to the lower GI?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I rarely eat them only once a week but i think ill start eating them more in place of a baked potato,


----------

